#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  صحيفة مصرية: "مشادة" بين نجلي الرئيس المصري السابق قبيل تنحيه

## رويتر

صحيفة الاخبار المصرية شبه الرسمية تصف مشادة كلامية حادة وقعت بين نجلي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك علاء وجمال بعد تنحيه اتهم علاء فيها شقيقه "بالتسبب بما جرى في مصر من أحداث." 

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## شجرة الزناب

نحن مع الاصلاح ولكن ضد الاساءه او اهانة الرئيس لذلك ندعو كل مصرى أصيل يرفض الاهانه التى وجهت لرئيسه التى لاتتناسب وأخلاق المصريين ووفائهم وعدم انكارهم للجميل أن ينضم لنا فى مسيرة الجمعه ان شاء الله لتكريم الرئيس بعد صلاة الجمعه عند مسجد مصطفى محمود لكى نكرم رئيسنا ونرد اعتباره أمام العالم فنحن شعب له أخلاق ومبادئه وأصوله التى تعود عليها

----------

